# Gesetzeslage



## Ta'urie (14. Juli 2007)

Man ne Newbee frage von mir,
ich habe es bereits gegooglet aber nix gefunden und mit sicher ist es auch schon im Forum aber auch da kann ich es nicht finden.
Was sieht eigentlich der "Freund und Helfer" vor wenn ich mit meinem "Sportgerät" am öffentlichen Straßenverkehr teilnehme?

Ich bin da letztens in einer entsprechenden Situation gewesen wo sogar die Rahmennummer des Bikes eines Kumpels gecheckt wurde obs geklaut ist  
aber dann war der Abschleppwagen da auf den der Laubfrosch wartete und so konnten wir dann doch noch mal in frieden ziehen.
Dies warf aber die Frage auf was da auf mich zu hätte kommen können ?!?


Gruß
Ta'urie


----------



## Son (14. Juli 2007)

popo versohlen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paule_p2 (14. Juli 2007)

naja straÃentauglich ist dein rad in den meisten fÃ¤llen eh nicht... kommt auch auf den polizisten und die uhrzeit an. wenn der polizist ******* gelaunt ist dann kann er dir fÃ¼r jedes teil das an deinem rad fehlt um es verkehrssicher zu machen 10â¬ berechnen. wenn sie dich dann nachts erwischen kann sich das ganzschÃ¶n summieren und teuer werden. aber meistens belassen sies eh bei nem.... "du schiebst jetzt aber, ne."


paule


----------



## Ta'urie (14. Juli 2007)

Naja 10 Euro pro fehlendes Teil ist ja so weit eine Sache, aber da ein BMX ja gennerell nicht zugelassen ist und als Sportgerät gilt, schätze ich die Lage doch noch etwas anders.


----------



## Bampedi (14. Juli 2007)

> BMX ja gennerell nicht zugelassen ist und als Sportgerät gilt



das sagt jetz genau wer...??

das is einfach ein kleines fahrrad

bapp einen dynamo ran, hinten und vorn licht und reflektoren, noch ein paar in die speichen und vorn ne bremse ran und du bist auf der sicheren seite.


----------



## Ta'urie (14. Juli 2007)

@ Bampedi,  ja .... genau ...
aber der grobe Rahmen ist verstanden.


----------



## paule_p2 (14. Juli 2007)

Ta'urie schrieb:


> aber da ein BMX ja gennerell nicht zugelassen ist und als Sportgerät gilt





naja nur weil du ein BMX fährst muss es kein Sportgerät sein, beim Rennrad ist das so ähnlich, zumindest war es früher so, dass du mitglied in einem Radsportclub bist und dich als dieses ausweisen kannst, dann darfst du mit deinem Rennrad zu trainings zwecken auf der Straße fahren.

oder bezeichnest du das







als Sportgerät? Ein BMX ist es wohl... 360° Helicopter sytem und Trickstangen...


----------



## RISE (14. Juli 2007)

Ahahahaha, Paule...Super! Naja, das Rad ist wie die Musik.


----------



## Hertener (15. Juli 2007)

Kann dem nicht mal einer das Cap klauen? 

EDIT:
Ah yo, Sattel-nose-dive und so...


----------



## Marzokka (15. Juli 2007)

_das sagt jetzt genau wer...??_ Zitat Bampedi (weil zitieren grad nich so wollte, wie ich...)

Das sagt der Paragraph 24 im BGB STVO 
(Ohne Scheiß)

Wir hatten neulich erst die Diskussion, weil an unseren Skatepark ein Schild steht "Fahrräder verboten".
Doch dann hat sich rausgestellt, dass BMX kein Fahrrad, sondern ein Sportgerät ist...


----------



## KingsCrown (15. Juli 2007)

Trotzdem wird es schwer für dich einem Polizisten das glaubhaft zu machen wenn du damit im Straßenverkehr fährst. 

Die meisten belassen es bei einer Ermahnung aber ein Kumpel von mir musste sein Fahrrad mal verkehrstüchtig bei der Polizei vorführen. Durfte sich dann Licht etc. dranschrauben >_<


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stirni (15. Juli 2007)

dann kann er sich doch auf eben dieses Gesetz (Paragraph 24 im BGB STVO) berufen,oder?


----------



## DirtJumper III (15. Juli 2007)

kaufst dir jez halt ein straßentaugliches rad und dann nimmst dein bmx immer im rucksack zum spot mit.


----------



## KingsCrown (16. Juli 2007)

Stirni schrieb:


> dann kann er sich doch auf eben dieses Gesetz (Paragraph 24 im BGB STVO) berufen,oder?



Meinste jeder Polizist kennt all diese Gesetze auswendig? 
Glaube auch kaum, dass die dazu gewillt sind erstmal in der STVO nachzulesen. Vorallem hinterlässt man dann direkt einen Eindruck der streitsüchtig und uneinsichtig aussieht. 
Und genau dann machen die meisten Polizisten gerade Streß. 
Wenn man einfach sagt: "Achso okay das wußte ich nicht. Ich schiebe dann.", dann sagen die meistens nichts.


----------



## Marzokka (16. Juli 2007)

Stirni schrieb:


> dann kann er sich doch auf eben dieses Gesetz (Paragraph 24 im BGB STVO) berufen,oder?



Also der Paragraph gilt für Skateparks.. das meint eich damit..
Für den öffentlichen Straßenverkehr gilt der nicht.



> Meinste jeder Polizist kennt all diese Gesetze auswendig?
> Glaube auch kaum, dass die dazu gewillt sind erstmal in der STVO nachzulesen. Vorallem hinterlässt man dann direkt einen Eindruck der streitsüchtig und uneinsichtig aussieht.
> Und genau dann machen die meisten Polizisten gerade Streß.
> Wenn man einfach sagt: "Achso okay das wußte ich nicht. Ich schiebe dann.", dann sagen die meistens nichts.



Das stimmt wohl.. Und dann lieber Einsicht, als dass dass es dann doch Stress gibt..


----------



## Ta'urie (17. Juli 2007)

Gut womit dann denke ich geklährt wäre das mir niemand sagen kann worin dieser spezielle "Stress" besteht. Naja wenn ich in den letzten 10 Jahren damit kein Problem hatte, wieso sollte es sich dann wegen der einer Erfahrung ändern?....


----------



## KingsCrown (18. Juli 2007)

Hatte ich oben erwÃ¤hnt. Meistens sagen sie nur, dass du absteigen sollst. Wenn du Pech hast musst du Kohle zahlen - dÃ¼rfte sich meistens auf 10-25â¬ belaufen. Oder du musst das Rad verkehrstÃ¼chtig machen und dann bei der Polizei vorfÃ¼hren, aber das ist wohl Ã¤uÃerst selten der Fall.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ta'urie (18. Juli 2007)

Ja das ist soweit ja für eine nicht ausgerüstetes Fahrrad richtig, aber wie sieht es aus mit einem Sportgerät, und das ist es nun ja mal.
Das wird nicht Ferkehrstauglich wenn alles "nötige" dran ist.
dank der deutschen "büro"-kratie.


----------



## KingsCrown (18. Juli 2007)

Find dich damit ab, dass es von keinem Polizisten jemals als Sportgerät akzeptiert wird.


----------



## Bampedi (18. Juli 2007)

als ob es überhaupt jemals irgendeinen polizisten interessiert.

oder irgendeinen anderen menschen


----------



## mirco214 (18. Juli 2007)

moin 

ich bin mir zu 99% sicher das du mit dem BMX auf der "straße" fahren darfst  denn: 

Ein "fahrrad" unter 20,1zol ist ein kinderrrad und somit kein fahrrad mehr im eigentlichen sinne, sondern ein fortbewegungsmittel im sonstigen sinne, das heisst das ein Kinderrad (also auch 20" BMX) gleichzusetzten ist mit inlinern,skateboards und sonstegem krams der so in mode war/ist.


----------



## Marzokka (18. Juli 2007)

Wenn du jetz noch sagen kannst, wo das so steht, wäre es supi!


----------



## mirco214 (18. Juli 2007)

kein plan wo das steht,
ne freundin von mir studiert jura (verkehrsrecht) und die hat das für mich rausgesucht. also denk ich mal in irgend einem gesetzbuch oder so.


----------



## Marzokka (18. Juli 2007)

hmm ich wäre dir echt dankbar wenn du das findest, weil ich find nix


----------

